# First loose leash walk!



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

After having moments where I have said to myself, "Oh crap, what did I get myself into? How can I possibly walk her daily like this!?", been dragged down the street, and tied the leash around my waist to prevent her lunging everywhere....

... I finally had my first loose leash walk! I even had the loop in the leash there was so much slack. What a great moment







I'm so proud of her.

It took me a month, with a 6 year old rescue who would practically take the volunteer's arm out of her socket while at the shelter. I tried lots of different methods. I tried switching directions when she pulled - but that just taught her that hitting the end of the leash means switch directions. I tried a martingale collar - that kinda worked, but took too much correction in the beginning of the walk and she'd start coughing. Then I tried making her come to me and sit every time she pulled.

The regular harness was a horror show with pulling. The martingale collar and buckle collar would cause her to hurt herself while pulling. What seems to be the best is the easy walk harness - it buckles in the front of the chest. Major lunge pulling causes her to turn and face me, and the way it buckles causes her to slow down when pulling.

After using the come-and-sit method for awhile, I would give her warning tugs. After two warning tugs I would make her come and sit again. Once she got that, just a light tug every once and awhile would slow her down. And now? Total loose leash









Hopefully this trend will continue with our next walk


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Way to Go! Sounds like all of your hard work is paying off! Keep up the great work!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

That's great!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

WOOO HOOOO!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

YES!!!! So GREAT that you tried different methods and found something that worked for her! Give yourself (and your foster) a BIG pat on the back!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations! You must feel ten feet tall right about now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great! I have a front clip harness for Rafi too and I love it. I use the tree method with him. It sure is wonderful when it clicks, isn't it?


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThat's great! I have a front clip harness for Rafi too and I love it. I use the tree method with him. It sure is wonderful when it clicks, isn't it?


Oh yeah, I tried the tree method, too. She'd just stand there with the leash taunt, looking back at me waiting for me to come. heh.

Things have steadily been improving







I can now walk her with my hands full with stuff without worrying that she'll dash off and pull me with her. Although... she still pulls like crazy when someone else is walking with me. I'm not sure why the difference, though.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Actually I use the TREAT TREE method!







I stop and he turns around to look and I have a tasty treat in my hand and so he runs back to me and gets it. 

I have to say that the warmer weather is the best way to slow him down though! The heat is just too much!


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowActually I use the TREAT TREE method!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saddly, I can't use any treat methods while outside. She is *obsessed* with holding something when outside - and she will not let go, even for a treat.

It's kinda annoying, actually. But it's certainly strengthening my non-treat training methods


----------

